# How do your poodles like to relax?



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I have always thought that Lily has some cat genes in her (or that she channels my black persian girl for whom she is named). She rubs against your legs the way a cat does, but even more so she sleeps in the most funny catlike contorted positions. As it turns out Javelin seems to have a propensity for cat like sleeping poses too.

Show your best lounging poodle pics here!

Lily: today after agility lesson









Javelin: during my lecture exam on Thursday night


----------



## LittleJaws (Jul 29, 2014)

Willie Nelson can't seem to relax unless he's somehow touching me.. He always seems to go for the 'I've just been murdered' look though.


----------



## mashaphan (Sep 4, 2014)

well,Che is NOT a poodle,but he sleeps like this all the time ,esp in the heat!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Molly likes to have a snack while relaxing...................THEN she takes a nap! Lots of pillows required!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Relaxed and exhausted Cayenne with tummy up


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Ah, so I see Lily and Javelin aren't the only contortionist poodles!


----------



## hollyollyc (Dec 2, 2014)

Jasmin also loves laying on her back with her legs flat, haha. She does it when she wants her belly rubbed. This is her saying, "I'm too cool for a harness, I don't want to walk in the park today." :aetsch:


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> I have always thought that Lily has some cat genes in her (or that she channels my black persian girl for whom she is named). She rubs against your legs the way a cat does, but even more so she sleeps in the most funny catlike contorted positions. As it turns out Javelin seems to have a propensity for cat like sleeping poses too.
> 
> Show your best lounging poodle pics here!
> 
> ...



That is so funny! My agility trainer said the exact same thing to me last night! Every time Branna finished an obstacle or sequence and we were going back to line up she would run over to the trainer and just rub and twist and turn through her legs. It was like she was saying "Didn't I do that good?" Like she needed the trainers praise as well before she was completely finished. She is so funny. She also does the weird contortionist sleeping positions. I'll look at her sometimes and just ask her if that position is truly comfortable.


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

Look at the gams on that dame, Naira!


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

What cute pictures!!! I too have a "cat" Standard Poodle. Just like Lily, Stella also rubs on your legs just like a cat! I was going to ask if that is a normal trait of the Standards lol. Her favorite move is between both your legs so you can gently squeeze her as she walks through! Now on to the normal relaxed look of my girls! First couple are Stella at work (she is a very hard worker!) and the third is when she was younger, like the princess and the pea, had to have 3 beds to sleep on! And of course my precious Fire, she sleeps over my head on my pillows all night long!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

This is one of my favorite pictures of Sailor; he's sleeping with his legs wrapped around his Jack Russell, Simon. Simon is his much beloved, little topknot/ear devouring play thing.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Maddy: I'm cute and you know it


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

Ari is a creative sleeper. She rarely sleeps the same way twice. I have seen a variety of renditions of the legs-straight-back superhero style, the laying on the back cat style, and the neatly curled cutie technique. She's also been known to collapse in a field, snuggle up under the couch with just her nose and toes showing, and wiggle into the crook of my neck on the couch for a quick nap. She loves to put her head on something, be it a toy, a pillow or my shoes. Maybe as she gets older she'll settle on a "favorite" position, but for now, she seems to be enjoying the variety.

Here's a sampling...








Off topic, but you can see in the second pic on the top how her eyebrows are lightening to a cafe au lait color already. It only shows in very specific light and normally she looks all one color.

She also sleeps on her back, belly-up in her sleepypod but the mesh makes it hard to get a picture of that. Sometimes I'll unzip it to be greeted by a sound asleep and upside down puppy face (or if I unzip the other end a perfectly pale puppy tummy) :angel:


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Buck in his trademark kitchen floor silhouette. He's always preferred the cool tile.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Mfmst I have 3 dogs lying on the kitchen floor in exactly that position right now!


----------



## Towandafox (Nov 22, 2013)

A couple cute sleepy pics. Although I think it is context, rather than sleeping position, that make these adorable. I promise these weren't staged.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I guess we know who decides what will be watched at your house. Animal Planet 24/7, right?


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Boneless Rory in one of his favourite bed-adjacent spots.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Lily and Peeves often can be found to be spilling over the edges of their beds too. I like your boneless concept. I think poodles have extra joints.


----------

